# Help please...machine recommendation



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello.

I'm thinking of getting my mom a new sewing machine for this coming Christmas. (Yes, I'm starting early!)

Ok, here's the background.

She is an experienced with sewing but has an older Singer machine that apparently has some plastic gears that keep breaking on her. She mainly uses her machine for sewing clothes, not embroidery or quilting.

Also, she is afraid of high tech things, so the less computerized the better, but with enough bells and whistles to do anything necessary for clothing.

I'm looking for a good quality machine and was wondering if anyone would have any suggestions as to a make and/or model they like.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What price range?
Basic with a few fancy stitches?
Mechanical with a bit extra for the stop up/down needle feature, and the way to change the speed of the motor?
850 stitches per minute?
free arm for sleeves and such?

I think Janome 4623LE is still available. The usual retail price is $305 for it.
I've had one for about 6 or 7 years and while I don't use it so much now (other machines ) it has always worked well, for me and a friend that has 10 children found her's useful.

If you are thinking computer machine. Still I go for Janome.

(If you are watching pricing the Kenmore machines that model number starts with 385 is made by Janome.)

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=290103

The Janome Sew Precise might be of interest also, especially the ad in the linked thread.

Angie


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

I have a Janome Magnolia 7330, which does have a digital display, but isn't hard to figure out. It seems easier to me to use than my mom's old Singer with all the knobs & such. I REALLY like the needle stop feature, where it will automatically stop in the up (or down) position, depending on what I tell it to do. It does 30 or so different stitches, including an automatic buttonholer, a blind hem stitch, and a stitch that looks a lot like a serger stitch. I've made a few simple articles of clothing with it. It also has the thing where you can remove part of the base to do armholes & legs (don't know the technical term here). 

I'm an Angie Janome convert, so I admit bias up front, but there are so many Janomes in varous price ranges that I don't think you can go wrong. Go to a dealer & "test drive" one. Our quilt shop owner actually "sold" my son (8 yo) on the machine before she convinced me. He figured it out in less than 2 minutes.

-Joy


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

How about an older Singer, one built while they were still a great machine? Some of the older models have plenty of bells and whistles but are built like a tank and your mom might feel right at home with one.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm a MAJOR Baby Lock fan here. But I would recommend looking at local dealers. Do they have a good service record? When she needs to have it serviced, how far off are they? I have a friend with a Janome and she seems to like it ok. Also a lot of places that sell machines specifically will offer a buyers class which should help ease any bells an whistle concerns she may have. The place where I bought my baby lock offers once a month creative sewing classes which are usually very fun and creative. Good luck in whatever you decide. tyusclan momma


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

You're mom is not alone in her preference for something non-computerized. I'm finding more and more folks that don't feel comfortable with, or are moving away from, the newer, plastic and/or computerized machines for a variety of reasons. 

Mom might like to try a machine first, and many local dealers have serviced, used machines as well as an array of new machines to try out. See what feels comfortable to her and what she is drawn toward.

Should you decide to go with an all metal vintage machine, I have a TON of information (*reveiws, buying guides, etc*..) on my blog. *

http://blog.sew-classic.com/*

______________________

_Jenny_


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the tips everyone.

Regarding price range, I'm thinking about $150-200 or so unless I can get my sister to go in on this with me.

I'd like to find her one with a free arm as I think that is something she could make use of. I don't think her current machine has that.

Unfortunately, we don't have anyone that I know of close by (within a 30 mile radius) that really has anything anymore. The whole reason I am thinking of this idea was that she was just lamenting to me how she has to wait until she visits my sister (who lives in an urban area) so she can get more bobbins for her travel machine. That is the one she is using mostly now because she can't find anyone to fix the other one anymore. Sadly, all the little sewing shops, repair places, fabric stores, etc. have all gone by the way side in our area. She has a computer but doesn't use it for anything more than email and playing solitaire, so she shudders at the thought of looking for something and buying it online, eve if it is just supplies. I will gladly do that for her but I'd also like to find her a standard machine.

As far as local retailers go, I think our Sears store carries some but they don't sell any supplies and I don't think they will service them. There are a few folks still lingering around here that will do repairs but they are becoming fewer and farther between. And, with the newer machines that have computerized features, I think the chances of finding a local repair person are even slimmer.

Jenny, your blog is an awesome wealth of information! I will definitely be coming back.

I know she absolutely loves her Singer but is just frustrated with the plastic gear thing always breaking. Maybe the better gift would be to take the gear to a machine shop and see if a metal one can be made?

Angie, that ad for the Janome Sew Precise is very, very tempting. Two for one! Actually, I could then have a nice gift for my daughter too since she doesn't have a machine of her own.


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

Anne,

Thanks for the kind words about my blog. I've put alot of time, energy and work into it and continue to do so. 

Chances are that her Singer has more than one plastic gear. The cost to have a set of custom made metal replacement gears machined would far excede your $150 to $200 budget. 

If she has a flat bed machine now, it's likely that she has mastered the technique of sewing "in the round, one the flat" and really wouldn't make much use of the free-arm. I can actually sew a smaller diameter tube on the flat bed of my 201 than I can even fit around any of my free-arm machines. 

Anyhow, at that price point, you won't have too many options. The Kenmores are made by Janome and they have a few models in that range.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Good information and suggestions in this thread. 

For anyone who sews clothing, I would want a buttonhole capability and an easy way to lower feed dogs. I like the way my Janome 6500 sews both bars of the buttonhole in the same direction. So I would like that feature on any new machine. 

A free arm would definitely be good for pant and sleeve finishes. Also, I like to be able to drop the feed dog to sew on button or hook and eye without the feed dog going up and down. I also like multiple needle positions. Sometimes I want the seam allowance slightly narrower or wider than the throat plate guide line or presser foot edge. 

I like a drop in bobbin without a bobbin case. It's easy to look down to check the amount of thread on the bobbin without having to remove a bobbin case and the bobbin. I don't like to run out of thread in the middle of a seam.

It is handy to be able to wind a bobbin without loosening the hand wheel (clutch?). Don't know if that's available without a computerized machine.

I have a White Jeans Machine about 10 years old, and it is light weight for travel. It isn't quite as smooth or quiet as the workhorse Janome and does button bars down and then back. But it is convenient to move around and has been reliable. I have done a lot of sewing and made a lot of buttonholes with it. Still, I would not select it as a new machine for someone 
experienced with sewing.

One thing I like about the Jeans Machine vs the computerized machines - you can open it and every part of it is accessible for cleaning, oiling, inspection, and possible trouble shooting. I don't feel very good about having to take a computerized machine into a dealer and wonder if they are more competent and conscientious to service or fix it than I would be.


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

Try a Bernina 1008. 

It's all manual, All Metal, has a free arm and many stitches and feet/acessories.

Or a used Bernina 930 which has the same features but has the needle stop up or up/down (depending on age) via the foot control.


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

sewtlm said:


> Try a Bernina 1008.
> 
> It's all manual, All Metal, has a free arm and many stitches and feet/acessories.
> 
> Or a used Bernina 930 which has the same features but has the needle stop up or up/down (depending on age) via the foot control.




She said that she is looking at a $150 to $200 budget. 

The Bernina 1008 does have non metal gears, not that it matters all that much- just to clarify.


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, thank you all for the input. After talking it over with a few people - one of them being my SIL who is head of wardrobe at a theater - we are going to go with the Janome Sew Precise in the link Angie posted. We're going to give the other machine to our daughter, so it worked out rather nicely.

Thanks again for all your help.


----------

